# audi joke



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

A midget puts springs on his hands and feet and shags a 6ft blonde bird . he gives her the best shag she,s ever had . when asked what sexual technique he calls it

FOUR SPRUNG DWARF TECHNIQUE


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought it was a pig jumping over land mines and it was called

Four sprung pork technique :lol:


----------

